# NSA SE Android?



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

Has any one made a rom with this? or even looked into building one?


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Amen I was wondering the same thing

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Amen I was wondering the same thing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


I am working on setting up the environment for it but I ran into some delay, I will be creating the for the inc first then the Samsung Galaxy Vibrant, hopefully more people will start pitching in.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

How bout the exhibit ii 4g

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> How bout the exhibit ii 4g
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


I will be building them as I get them going I might need help with the exhibit II 4g...

I can look into it though


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

I really thought there would be more people interested


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm interested, but extremely limited until I can get a computer.


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> I'm interested, but extremely limited until I can get a computer.


I think that makes three including me


----------



## marvin84 (Apr 14, 2012)

we actually been playing with those roms, havent posted yet but about to maybe this week. we have all the google ones and few samsungs at armoroid.org


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

marvin84 said:


> we actually been playing with those roms, havent posted yet but about to maybe this week. we have all the google ones and few samsungs at armoroid.org


 none for the nexus ?


----------



## marvin84 (Apr 14, 2012)

3g or LTE? we can add it once we post, just dont have the device atm


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

marvin84 said:


> 3g or LTE? we can add it once we post, just dont have the device atm


lte verizon nexus


----------



## marvin84 (Apr 14, 2012)

will add both this weekend. are you comfortable with putting CWR on it ?


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

marvin84 said:


> will add both this weekend. are you comfortable with putting CWR on it ?


 my phone already has cmr


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be interested. But I doubt you'd want to start devving for the Mecha. And, though I do have a TF201, I'm trying to put Archlinux on it, not another Android ROM.

All the best,

-HG


----------

